# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  صبرا يا معذبتي

## warez lahlou

صرت اغازل نفسي
اتونس بتمتمات فمي
اعياني مضغ العالم بمفردي
نصف في بطني اخر مضغات تحت اضراسي
صبرا يا معذبتي
اصعد سلاليمك امدك لقمة خبز شربة ماء
لانك متي منذ زمن طويل انت متي
ببظعة ايام انتي آآآآ
هاكدا انا تخيلتك
صبرا يا معذبتي
اصعد سلاليمك
امزق نهديك اشرب من دمك اغتسل من دمعك
اكتب بعظامك قصائدي الضائعة بين الاوراق
صبرا يا معذبتي  عشيقتي

----------


## mohamed73

_قصيدة جميلة لحنها ممتع ومعانيها رائعة
شكرا لك أخي_

----------


## majedksm

رائع

----------

